# ATTN Havaddiction



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ya know.....maybe it would help you out a bit if you told us some things about yourself and you weren't just known as the mod for the company that has "hijacked" the forum. We know you have a choc lab and that you're a mod on some other dog forums. Are you a serious dog lover? Why be the mod on a Havanese forum? Do you know anything about this breed? etc.

Just saying, maybe(and this is a large maybe) it would help people be a little more accepting


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm heading out for lunch.. I will be back shortly to answer this.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe....dare I say it....post some pics :behindsofa:


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

hello??


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry just getting back from a lunch/meeting. Ok, I am a dog lover. I don't know what defines a serious dog lover though but I do love our dog seriously. 

I've been around dogs all my life pretty much. 

I live in Toronto. I'm married. No children. I love photography, web designing and music. I heart Starbucks even though Tim Horton's rules the land where I live. 

You won't find pics of me because I"m not big on social media (so I don't have facebook, myspace, flickr, etc.). That and the fact that we have had instances where some of our other admins on other sites have been stalked from angry users who were banned.

I love the food network. I love shows like 24, Bones, Criminal Minds, Grey's Anatomy, The Unit, Fringe, Two and a Half Men... I usually watch them as marathons on boxsets with my wife because our lives our wayyyy to busy to catch them on tv.

I'm a serious cook. I can hold my own in the kitchen. 

Anything else?


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Why have you become a mod here? Is it just a job? Do you know anything about Havs? Are you interested in the breed? Are you going to be open and honest and do the very best to keep this forum as it was created?


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

hav2 said:


> Why have you become a mod here? Is it just a job? Do you know anything about Havs? Are you interested in the breed? Are you going to be open and honest and do the very best to keep this forum as it was created?


I am an admin here because it is my job to keep the tech side of things running smoothly. I don't know anything about Havs aside from what I have learned by reading some of the threads so far.

I'm by no means an expert on dogs nor do I pretend to be or intend to be.
This is why we're putting together a moderating team.

And yes, honesty and openness is what has helped our communities grow. That's how I roll.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

I believe I read you will be putting a mod team together. Adminning is not really moderating though there is some overlap.
Am I correct to guess they will be chosen from current members who've been here a while and who know the ropes? 
I have no doubt that will make people feel more comfortable and less "invaded."

Perhaps it would be wise for members who have been here a while to either volunteer their services or nominate someone whom they would feel would be helpful.

ETA: Ah! just read the above, re: the mod team


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes the mod team will be chosen from here. As for the requirements, I have to give that some thought. I'll be discussing this with Melissa. That will be all detailed in another thread.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm sure that will help ease some worries - to know they are in safe, familiar hands.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

HavAddiction said:


> You won't find pics of me because I"m not big on social media (so I don't have facebook, myspace, flickr, etc.). That and the fact that we have had instances where some of our other admins on other sites have been stalked from angry users who were banned.


I didn't mean of you  I meant of the pup (and yes even if they are 14 years old I still like to call them pups)  That's okay if you don't want to/can't...I guess we will live


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

I call them pups, too! Even when they are 14, they are still sweet babies.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm surprised Gizmo doesn't think her name is Puppy...cause I always call her that


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Note to self: Add to list of jobs I NEVER want - Yung's 

Edited to change Yang to Yung. (Sorry about that Yung, add proofreader to my list also)


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Who's yang?


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Jill in Mich said:


> Note to self: Add to list of jobs I NEVER want - Yung's


Seriously!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jill in Mich said:


> Note to self: Add to list of jobs I NEVER want - Yung's
> 
> Edited to change Yang to Yung. (Sorry about that Yung, add proofreader to my list also)


yes I will add Yung's job to my list of never wants as well. ound:

But that being said... WELCOME TO THE FORUM YUNG!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Yung, how many hours a day do you spend reading forums?? Boy at least you get paid for it. Us? Not so much!

I'm sure you are a nice young man. But you are still big corporation in my book and not part of this family. Your decisions will never be for the best interest of my friends here, my breed or my club. It will be what is best for your company. Possibly keeping us happy will sway some decisions but in the end its the advertising dollars that will make the rules.

Did Melissa warn you that we are all pretty wacky? LOL I guess you have figured that out by now.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Yung, dont'cha wish you had gotten assigned to take over the Bichon Frise forum instead? Or maybe some nice laid back Newfoundland forum? Lol!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Janet, I think what is in our best interest is also in the best interest of the company. Think about it - if we are unhappy, we leave, forum activity declines, eventually the forum will be worth nothing to the company. So it's really in the best interest of the company to keep us happy 

One thing I have learned from bring in management for 10 years is that pissed off employees and/or customers is NEVER good for a company! So just think of us as their customers  they want to keep us happy so we keep posting and the advertising dollars keep rolling in!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

galaxie said:


> Janet, I think what is in our best interest is also in the best interest of the company. Think about it - if we are unhappy, we leave, forum activity declines, eventually the forum will be worth nothing to the company. So it's really in the best interest of the company to keep us happy
> 
> One thing I have learned from bring in management for 10 years is that pissed off employees and/or customers is NEVER good for a company! So just think of us as their customers  they want to keep us happy so we keep posting and the advertising dollars keep rolling in!


Tell that to the other forums that they have taken over. Have you looked at them? UGH. If you read posts, they aren't happy either.

Here's one and there are plenty more. I didn't stick around to see what ads fly by but just the fact that you cant see the posts without scrolling thru ads drives me crazy. I hate what the forum will look like over the coming months.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/index.php


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^there is an ad at the top then an ad after the OP...I don't see any others. Personally, I don't mind the ads, and I also don't mind paying a few bucks a year to not see them, either.

There are ads all over facebook and at first I noticed, but now I can honestly say I don't even realize they're there.

I understand where a lot of people are coming from, and it would be nice if Melissa had been able to continue running the forum. But at this point, members have two choices: stick around, or don't. I know I certainly won't be leaving simply because this forum is now run by a company instead of one person.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I pay $50 dollars a year to listen to Rush Limbaugh on my computer at work and don't mind it at all and probably don't hear most of it because I turn out background when I am working on my books. (now I don't want any liberal commenters to lecture me). I am just kidding. The point is I wouldn't mind paying for the forum, but I understand that many would not pay. Some ads are real useful and some are just plain stupid. But I don't even notice them unless I am looking for a certain item. Have faith, and to quote Willy Nelson, "Don't worry about a thing because nothing is going to be alright and fortunately we are not in control".


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Janizona said:


> I'm sure you are a nice young man. But you are still big corporation in my book and not part of this family. Your decisions will never be for the best interest of my friends here, my breed or my club. It will be what is best for your company. Possibly keeping us happy will sway some decisions but in the end its the advertising dollars that will make the rules.


If I were to ever have a girl crush, Janet is the one. Sing it, girl! She speaks the truth.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> If I were to ever have a girl crush, Janet is the one. Sing it, girl! She speaks the truth.


OMG you posted that?? After the questionable post on Facebook earlier? People are gonna talk. ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! I know Janet. I know. Rumors with no basis in truth are already flying about me today, so why worry?

Hey, I live awfully close to San Francisco so people should assume I have no problem with girl crushes. Ha!

And all of this is assuming Jane, my gal with the fabulous legs, will still talk to me. Sigh.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

"Rumors with no basis in truth are already flying about me today, so why worry?"

Ohh, inquiring minds want to know....  Just kiddiing. I never hear the juicy rumors.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavAddiction said:


> I am an admin here because it is my job to keep the tech side of things running smoothly. I don't know anything about Havs aside from what I have learned by reading some of the threads so far.
> 
> I'm by no means an expert on dogs nor do I pretend to be or intend to be.
> This is why we're putting together a moderating team.
> ...


If openness and honesty are what helps a community grow, WHY the heck would you come into a close knit group of people who are PASSIONATE about their breed, and pick a screen name of "HavAddiction". I, personally, don't think it's cute in your position, and I certainly don't think it's honest. I'll give you credit that when you were directly asked, you told us you don't have a Hav, and don't know anything about them. But let's face it, that name is calculated to make newcomers feel like you are "one of us". (unless we were to regularly remind them)

I think it would be a better sign of honesty and respect for you to choose a new forum name that more accurately depicts who and what you are.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> "Rumors with no basis in truth are already flying about me today, so why worry?"


LOL Susan! Just the minor fact that I absconded with $1000 that I didn't even know about until people started asking me because some public accusation was made. Not sure how my name got pulled into that mess of misinformation, but it was amusing to start getting the texts while out today. Eye rolling galore today.

Karen, thank you for being so frank about the user name choice!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I know that I said that I would keep my feeling about manners to myself from now own, but really guys, don't you think you are going to far. I have learned in my business to never take out my frustrations with other peoples secretaries or bookkeepers. All person criticism should go to management. Yang has stated that he is tech support. He is just an employee. It is not fair to attack him personally. He may not have had anything to do with his screen name. Aside to Yang: You might just have Administrator as your screen name.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

krandall said:


> If openness and honesty are what helps a community grow, WHY the heck would you come into a close knit group of people who are PASSIONATE about their breed, and pick a screen name of "HavAddiction". I, personally, don't think it's cute in your position, and I certainly don't think it's honest. I'll give you credit that when you were directly asked, you told us you don't have a Hav, and don't know anything about them. But let's face it, that name is calculated to make newcomers feel like you are "one of us". (unless we were to regularly remind them)
> 
> I think it would be a better sign of honesty and respect for you to choose a new forum name that more accurately depicts who and what you are.


I totally agree with Karen. I don't think you are worthy of that name, when clearly you don't own a Hav, and know nothing of the breed. Not trying to be mean, it's just a little shady and not fitting.......


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He is the representative of the business and we are speaking to him directly. He hasn't stated that he has a problem with this Lucile, so I'm not sure why you do.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havtahava said:


> LOL Susan! Just the minor fact that I absconded with $1000 that I didn't even know about until people started asking me because some public accusation was made. Not sure how my name got pulled into that mess of misinformation, but it was amusing to start getting the texts while out today. Eye rolling galore today.


Maybe you used the $1000 on your girl friends.:behindsofa:


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> I know that I said that I would keep my feeling about manners to myself from now own, but really guys, don't you think you are going to far. I have learned in my business to never take out my frustrations with other peoples secretaries or bookkeepers. All person criticism should go to management. Yang has stated that he is tech support. He is just an employee. It is not fair to attack him personally. He may not have had anything to do with his screen name. Aside to Yang: You might just have Administrator as your screen name.


Um Lucile...I think his name is Yung right??


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

krandall said:


> Maybe you used the $1000 on your girl friends.:behindsofa:


OMG you guys are rotten and hilarious all rolled into one.....hehehe


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Karen! I gotta do something with my time and extra money!!!

Yes, his name is Yung!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I know that I said that I would keep my feeling about manners to myself from now own, but really guys, don't you think you are going to far. I have learned in my business to never take out my frustrations with other peoples secretaries or bookkeepers. All person criticism should go to management. Yang has stated that he is tech support. He is just an employee. It is not fair to attack him personally. He may not have had anything to do with his screen name. Aside to Yang: You might just have Administrator as your screen name.


Hi Lucille,

His name is Yung. If he didn't pick his forum name, his bosses did, and THEY should re-think it. As far as him being "just an employee"... he introduced himself to us as the go-to guy. I haven't seen any posts telling us how we can contact Yung's superiors instead of him.

For that matter, I'm not sure we need to yet. He (or VS if you prefer) has made some mistakes, and it seems he is trying to rectify them. I think that changing his forum name to something more honest would rectify another.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Karen~ incase I haven't told you already, I heart your pup Kodi. He is beautiful. I love that his head is all black, he has a very flashy coat Just don't tell my Fergus, he'll be jealous.....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hav2 said:


> Karen~ incase I haven't told you already, I heart your pup Kodi. He is beautiful. I love that his head is all black, he has a very flashy coat Just don't tell my Fergus, he'll be jealous.....


Thanks! We think he's pretty special, but we may be a WEE bit predjudiced.

Your guys are adorable too. I think I mentioned it when you first named your Fergus, but we had a black Shetland pony for many years named Fergus. I have a real soft spot for him because of his name! And your avatar with the "painted" Hav is just plain hilarious. I don't think I ever read how/why that happened...?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Krandall, see what I mean, we are all confused today. Youg instead of Yang. I will probably get it wrong the next time. But didn't I see a message from the new owners early today? Anyway, I think Youg probably should not have shared any personal info to the forum and just stated that he was tech support and administrator. It might have gone better for him. Maybe by tomorrow everyone will calm down and help with the changeover.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Personally, I'm just hanging in, taking it one day at a time. So far, so good.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Krandall, see what I mean, we are all confused today. Youg instead of Yang. I will probably get it wrong the next time. But didn't I see a message from the new owners early today? Anyway, I think Youg probably should not have shared any personal info to the forum and just stated that he was tech support and administrator. It might have gone better for him. Maybe by tomorrow everyone will calm down and help with the changeover.


Hi Lucile,

As far as I know, Yung is the only representative of VS to post on the forum since this started. Melissa is the the only other person to post, announcing the change.

I think Yung sharing some personal info is fine... that's how we'll get to know him better. I DON'T think it's fine for him to use a misleading forum name, particularly when, at the same time, talking about openness and honesty.

But I agree with you, if Yung and VS start proving themselves as HONEST, RESPONSIBLE members of our community rather than just "new owners", things will, indeed settle down and we can get back to enjoying puppies! I hope so, because I had just taken a BUNCH of fun "Hav & sprinkler" pix that I was looking forward to sharing!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Please start the day on a new note and post the pictures. I know everyone will enjoy seeing them.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Please start the day on a new note and post the pictures. I know everyone will enjoy seeing them.


Don't make me beg!










ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gizmo'sMom said:


> Don't make me beg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, you are adorable, Gizmo, but not until they've changed the TOS.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay I'll wait....









Gizmo is on Cute Lockdown 









(Sorry I was waiting for a reason to post the last one...she is sooo cute!)


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

P.S. - It seems like the TOS link is no where to be found so they seem to be working on it, either that or we can do ANYTHING


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

galaxie said:


> Janet, I think what is in our best interest is also in the best interest of the company. Think about it - if we are unhappy, we leave, forum activity declines, eventually the forum will be worth nothing to the company. So it's really in the best interest of the company to keep us happy
> 
> One thing I have learned from bring in management for 10 years is that pissed off employees and/or customers is NEVER good for a company! So just think of us as their customers  they want to keep us happy so we keep posting and the advertising dollars keep rolling in!


Bingo.ound:


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Janizona said:


> Tell that to the other forums that they have taken over. Have you looked at them? UGH. If you read posts, they aren't happy either.
> 
> Here's one and there are plenty more. I didn't stick around to see what ads fly by but just the fact that you cant see the posts without scrolling thru ads drives me crazy. I hate what the forum will look like over the coming months.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/index.php


I'm sorry but I disagree with your assessment on this one Janet. As I said, all of the forums we manage are free to use and rather than make assumptions based on a few threads you read, maybe it wouldn't hurt to actually sign up and ask the membership. Ask the moderators. Ask the admins. GRF is actually a well thriving forum and I don't deny that there are unhappy members but who can realistically keep over 10,000 members happy 100% of the time? More food for thought: You'll find that if there are unhappy members, a) it has little to do with what we have done as a company b) if it does have something to do with what we did, we have resolved it or are working in process to resolve it. Don't take my word for it though. The proof is out in the open for you to find out on your own.


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

krandall said:


> If openness and honesty are what helps a community grow, WHY the heck would you come into a close knit group of people who are PASSIONATE about their breed, and pick a screen name of "HavAddiction". I, personally, don't think it's cute in your position, and I certainly don't think it's honest. I'll give you credit that when you were directly asked, you told us you don't have a Hav, and don't know anything about them. But let's face it, that name is calculated to make newcomers feel like you are "one of us". (unless we were to regularly remind them)
> 
> I think it would be a better sign of honesty and respect for you to choose a new forum name that more accurately depicts who and what you are.


You're right and my screen name will change. Our tech guys who did all the transition chose the name in setting up the account and their sense of humour perhaps isn't to everyone's liking. If you're offended, I apologize.


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> I know that I said that I would keep my feeling about manners to myself from now own, but really guys, don't you think you are going to far. I have learned in my business to never take out my frustrations with other peoples secretaries or bookkeepers. All person criticism should go to management. Yang has stated that he is tech support. He is just an employee. It is not fair to attack him personally. He may not have had anything to do with his screen name. Aside to Yang: You might just have Administrator as your screen name.


Again, who is Yang?ound:

Thanks for you kind words though. I'll get a new screen name in due time!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I kinda liked Hav-Not


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

krandall said:


> Thanks! We think he's pretty special, but we may be a WEE bit predjudiced.
> 
> Your guys are adorable too. I think I mentioned it when you first named your Fergus, but we had a black Shetland pony for many years named Fergus. I have a real soft spot for him because of his name! And your avatar with the "painted" Hav is just plain hilarious. I don't think I ever read how/why that happened...?


Yes I do remember you telling me about the pony! As far as Izzy being painted, my 2 young daughters decided that they would "decorate" Izzy instead of the sidewalk, with sidewalk chalk! I think I originally posted that pic in the Body Language thread.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gizmo'sMom said:


> I kinda liked Hav-Not


Me too! My idea and it's the TRUTH! GO FIGURE! ound:


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

hav2 said:


> Yes I do remember you telling me about the pony! As far as Izzy being painted, my 2 young daughters decided that they would "decorate" Izzy instead of the sidewalk, with sidewalk chalk! I think I originally posted that pic in the Body Language thread.


I just love this pic so much!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

jetsetgo! said:


> I just love this pic so much!


Thanks!! Izzy however, did not love it so much, she is camera shy.....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yungster said:


> You're right and my screen name will change. Our tech guys who did all the transition chose the name in setting up the account and their sense of humour perhaps isn't to everyone's liking. If you're offended, I apologize.


I appreciate you changing it. (but I really think it should have been something about that gourmet cooking!:biggrin1


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gizmo'sMom said:


> I kinda liked Hav-Not


Ooh... That's a good one too!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hav2 said:


> Yes I do remember you telling me about the pony! As far as Izzy being painted, my 2 young daughters decided that they would "decorate" Izzy instead of the sidewalk, with sidewalk chalk! I think I originally posted that pic in the Body Language thread.


She is just adorable. And what a good girl to put up with that! How long did it take you to get it out?


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

I guess I"m not that creative.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

krandall said:


> She is just adorable. And what a good girl to put up with that! How long did it take you to get it out?


Not too long. She is a very good girl and she's very protective off my 2 daughters. They dress her up sometimes, and play beauty shop with her, and she just lets them do it all. Sometimes she eyeballs my toddler's fluffy pink tutu and I swear she's thinking,"oh I'd love to try that on......or chew it up!"


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

What a sweet girl to be so docile! Now, I'm envisioning her in a pink tutu!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yungster said:


> I guess I"m not that creative.


I could give you a little test------can you make a quilt block?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Julie said:


> I could give you a little test------can you make a quilt block?


ound:ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm determined to get a guy to make a block Michele! If I do.......Marj has to wear a red boa all year! ound::thumb:ound::thumb:

I've been working on Ryan.....but haven't talked him into it yet!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahaha.. keep on trying! NOT

Ryan...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You fart! :boink: I shouldn't of posted my plan! Come on!:boink: Don't you wanna see Marj wearing a boa every freakin day? Come on Ryan.....:boink:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Hmmmm...does the quilt block have to be GOOD? I might be able to convince Tim...ehehehehe


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Julie said:


> I could give you a little test------can you make a quilt block?


Now wait a minute. I'm not sure _I_ could make a quilt block! I could design one, but it's the sewing that might have me flummoxed!

Yung Hav-Not will surely have his mettle tested after being around this group for a while!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

If you can draw or even trace---I can help you turn that into a quilt block! I promise! If I can do it with little kids....I can do it with adults and MEN! :wink: Wouldn't it be cool to have hav men make a few blocks? My husband has drew many havs that I could turn into a block....besides that---I want to make Marj wear a red boa every day! At the grocery store,out shopping etc. ound:


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

My Husband can draw like nobodies business(he an engineer), and here's the kicker, he can actually sew. His Mom taught him how to do all that when he was in high school, maybe just incase he married someone who couldn't sew, which he did I can't draw to save my life and sewing, oh dear lord don't even ask.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> If you can draw or even trace---I can help you turn that into a quilt block! I promise! If I can do it with little kids....I can do it with adults and MEN! :wink: Wouldn't it be cool to have hav men make a few blocks? My husband has drew many havs that I could turn into a block....besides that---I want to make Marj wear a red boa every day! At the grocery store,out shopping etc. ound:


ound: She looks good in it too! :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hav2 said:


> Not too long. She is a very good girl and she's very protective off my 2 daughters. They dress her up sometimes, and play beauty shop with her, and she just lets them do it all. Sometimes she eyeballs my toddler's fluffy pink tutu and I swear she's thinking,"oh I'd love to try that on......or chew it up!"


Oh, I wanna see her in the pink tutu too!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Julie said:


> If you can draw or even trace---I can help you turn that into a quilt block! I promise! If I can do it with little kids....I can do it with adults and MEN! :wink: Wouldn't it be cool to have hav men make a few blocks? My husband has drew many havs that I could turn into a block....besides that---I want to make Marj wear a red boa every day! At the grocery store,out shopping etc. ound:


Is she going to submit a photo every day to prove it!:biggrin1:


----------

